# s2000



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

can a ga16de port polished head, 75 shot and stage2 clutch keep up (by keeping up i mean few cars behind) with a s2000?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most likely not. those suckers put down over 200whp.

even with those mods (and bolt ons) you prolly would be pushing 115-120whp. the 75shot may not add exactly 75hp.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

First a s2000 runs lows 14's stock ---a GA16 powered car runs 16-18's stock

I believe its not safe to run more then a 50 shot of nitro
with the work you mentioned I believe you'll still run only slighty better 
but yes that would be a few cars behind depending on the distance


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

from a dig yes, especially with the older ones. my friend has one and the low end torque is non existant. from a roll those cars are lethal though.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Dyno for dyno you may be close, but then HP to weight ratio, traction, and driver become an issue. 

I have personally owned an S2000 and they are not the fastest thing on the street but they are no slouch. What you are proposing does not tell you how you would fare against one at a dragstrip because of all the different variables. 

Furthermore this belongs more in general than the GA16DE forum.


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

wes said:


> Dyno for dyno you may be close, but then HP to weight ratio, traction, and driver become an issue.


Agreed... I have played around with one on the track (an HPDE school) and did I ever have a hard time keeping that car off my back. The straights I have no problem, it was the damn corners, that car (S2000) could maintain higher speeds in the corners and exiting. I also agree that some of it may have been me, it was one of my first HPDE's last year and I was still learning my new car setup.

Just to clarify, I have an NX with a U12 T25 turbo running 7lb of boost. Also, I was using ShockTek suspension but was on Kumho 711 tires at the time. There were only a couple of car that I could not pass and did not pass me and this was one of them.


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

don't know much about the Nissan GA engine, but I do know the S2000's j20 (or j22 if its a new one) can run anything from 4.7-5.7 0-60. The engine depends on climate conditions as well as driver's ability because the redline is so high. Besides, the s2000 is NOT a drag car. Take that sucker out to a track and see why its the best performer in its size bar-none in the world (except for the M Roadster).


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Buddy had an S2K, quick little car, I dorve it stock and it was kinda fun, we slapped a Vortech on, and oh man watch out, that did the trick, that's a sports car! Super Street wrote up the install, and it dyno'd at 300 HP, that'll do for this little Honda.


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

bII said:


> that'll do for this little Honda.


Honda philosophy; little displacement, BIG HP, little torque.

I still can't believe Honda can get 240 HP out of a 2.0L (now 2.2L to increase torque output for America ONLY  ). Fun little car indeed. A friend of mine was going to trade his problematic 2004 350Z Enthusiast for a 2005 Honda S2000, turbocharged. BUT, he decided on a 2003 BMW M3 :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

TSXtacy said:


> don't know much about the Nissan GA engine, but I do know the S2000's j20 (or j22 if its a new one) can run anything from 4.7-5.7 0-60. The engine depends on climate conditions as well as driver's ability because the redline is so high. Besides, the s2000 is NOT a drag car. Take that sucker out to a track and see why its the best performer in its size bar-none in the world (except for the M Roadster).


That would be F20C.... At any rate yes the S2000 is an INSANELY great track car. I surprised the HELL out of MANY other modded cars at Gingerman during lapping days when I had mine. The best part about it was that I did nothing but Motul fluid and cobalt pads and the car was amazing. Wow this is turning in to an S2000 worship post.... 

The GA as it stands was designed for reliability and fuel economy however it is a VERY robust engine. It has a strong bottom and a very detonation resisitant combustion chamber. I was able to make 249 WHp and 211 WTQ on my GA16 which has a completely stock bottom end.


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

wes said:


> That would be F20C....


ah, yes. F :thumbup: .


----------

